# RIP Haily



## nightshade (Aug 11, 2009)

I am just devastated,  we got home today and found our baby goat, born in Feb dead. She is the one that is in my avatar. She was the sweetest little thing. And I have no idea what happened. They had plenty of food and water in the pen. They have been wormed twice since we moved them in May to the new farm. She never really grew after we bought her and never really put weight on like everyone else.  It was so hot that we simply buried her and did not call a vet out to check to see if we could find what happened. Now I have been a wreck all night wondering what went wrong and how I am going to tell our friends that we bought her from that she died. I still have not told my son she was his buddy and now I have to tell him that she is gone before he goes out in the morning to do his chores because he always runs right to her and lets her out to follow him around the yard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It is never easy.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 11, 2009)

From what you said, that she never grew much, it sounds like a failure to thrive.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 12, 2009)

So sorry you lost her.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Telling kids are always the hardest things to do.


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 12, 2009)

So Sorry! 

Mitzi


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 12, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that..


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 13, 2009)

My guess would be coccidiosis, fwiw.
Sorry you lost her!


----------



## nightshade (Aug 13, 2009)

I am all most certain it was not a parasite due to the fact she was just wormed last week.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. But I have to agree with an earlier post that it was just failure to thrive. Not likely there was anything you could have done but give her the good care and attention she had while with you.


----------



## buck-wild-chick (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Laney (Aug 14, 2009)

I would guess that she did have failure to thrive.  Probably some metabolic disorder that you would never have known about or a thyroid disorder.

Telling your kids has got to be the worst.  How old is he?  My daughter has been away at camp this week and two of our goats kidded, we lost one of our babies.  I was really not looking forward to telling her about the baby we lost, but she was able to focus on the babie she was going to meet when she gets home tomorrow.  She's 13.

I hope that you're son is able to grieve over his lost friend and recover.  Maybe he'll ask for a new friend when he is ready, and by then you'll be ready too?

I'll say a prayer that the right words come to you.

Laney


----------



## nightshade (Aug 16, 2009)

my son is 6 and is very into the animals it was horrible. I think i cried just as much as he did.


----------

